# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  رجل من التاريخ، الحسن بن أبي الحسن البصري

## عبدالله السني

الحسن البصري رحمه الله 
‎ مولده ونشأته: 
‎ اسمه الحسن بن يسار، وكان (يسار) مولى للصحابي الجليل زيد بن ثابت رضي الله عنه، واسم أمه (خيرة) وكانت مولاة لأم سلمة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
ولد الحسن بالمدينة عام 30 هـ تقريبا ونشأ في بيوت أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وبصفة خاصة بيت أم سلمة رضي الله عنها فقد ربي في حجرها وقد كانت أم سلمة رضي الله عنها من أكمل نساء العرب عقلا، وأوفرهن فضلا وحكمة، كما كانت من أوسع زوجات الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم علما وأكثرهن رواية عنه، وقد كانت من النساء القليلات اللواتي يكتبن في الجاهلية. 
كما نال الحسن أيضا شرف الرضاعة من أم المؤمنين أم سلمة رضي الله عنها حيث كانت أمه تخرج لقضاء بعض الحاجات فكان الطفل الرضيع يبكي من جوعه فتأخذه أم سلمة رضي الله عنها إلى حجرها وتلقمه ثديها لتصبره به وتعلله عن غياب أمه، ولشدة حبها له فقد كان ثديها يدر لبنا بقدرة الله فيرضع الصبي ويسكت عن البكاء. 
ظل الحسن في طفولته يتنقل بين بيوت أمهات المؤمنين وينهل من هذا الجو النقي من الأخلاق الطيبة والدين والأدب والعلم. 
طلبه للعلم: 
تتلمذ الحسن على يدي كبارالصحابة في مسجد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مثل: عثمان بن عفان، وعبد الله بن عباس، وعلي بن أبي طالب، وأبي موسى الأشعري ، وأنس بن مالك ، وجابر بن عبد الله، وعبد الله بن عمر. 
ثم انتقل الحسن إلى البصرة مع والديه عندما بلغ أربعة عشر عاما واستقر بالبصرة مع أسرته وكانت البصرة آنذاك من أكبر قلاع العلم وكان مسجدها العظيم يموج بمن دخلها من كبار الصحابة رضي الله عنهم لا سيما عبد الله بن عباس الذي لازمه الحسن وأخذ عنه التفسير والحديث والقراءات. 
أخذ الحسن عن غير عبد الله بن عباس من الصحابة الفقه واللغة والأدب حتى صار من أعلم أهل زمانه. 
التف الناس حوله وذاع صيته وعلت شهرته وأحبه الناس حبا شديدا. 
ثناء العلماء عليه: 
وصفه أحد المقربين منه وهو خالد بن صفوان فقال: " إنه امرؤ سريرته كعلانيته، وقوله كفعله، إذا أمر بمعروف كان أعمل الناس به، وإذا نهى عن منكر كان أترك الناس له، ولقد رأيته مستغنيا عن الناس، زاهدا بما في أيديهم، ورأيت الناس محتاجين إليه، طالبين ما عنده " 
وقال عنه مسلمة بن عبد الملك: " كيف يضل قوم فيهم مثل الحسن البصري؟! " 
نصحه لأولي الأمر: 
وكان الحسن البصري لا يترك نصيحة أولي الأمر بما يراه حقا ولو كان قاسيا عليهم، لدرجة أنه لما طلب عمر بن هبيرة منه النصيحة في أمور يأمره بها الخليفة يزيد بن عبد الملك ولا يطمئن إليها عمر بن هبيرة قال له: " يا ابن هبيرة خف الله في يزيد ولا تخف يزيد في الله، واعلم أن الله جل وعز يمنعك من يزيد، وأن يزيد لا يمنعك من الله. يا ابن هبيرة إنه يوشك أن ينزل بك ملك غليظ شديد لا يعصي الله ما أمره فيزيلك عن سريرك هذا، وينقلك من سعة قصرك إلى ضيق قبرك، حيث لا تجد هناك يزيد، وإنما تجد عملك الذي خالفت فيه رب يزيد. يا ابن هبيرة إنك إن تك مع الله تعالى وفي طاعته يكفك بائقة يزيد ابن عبد الملك في الدنيا والآخرة، وإن تك مع يزيد في معصية الله تعالى، فإن الله يكلك إلى يزيد، واعلم يا ابن هبيرة أنه لا طاعة لمخلوق كائنا من كان في معصية الخالق عز وجل " فبكى ابن هبيرة حتى بللت دموعه لحيته. 
من مواعظه: 
وكانت مواعظ الحسن تهز القلوب وتنبه الغافلين وتستدر دموع السامعين؛ فمن مواعظه: " إن مثل الدنيا والآخرة كمثل المشرق والمغرب، متى ازددت من إحداهما قربا ازددت من الآخرة بعدا، الدنيا دار أولها عناء وآخرها فناء، وفي حلالها حساب وفي حرامها عقاب، من استغنى فيها فتن ومن افتقر فيها حزن " . 
وفاته: 
مات الحسن رحمه الله عام 110 هـ وخرج أهل البصرة جميعا لجنازته يوم الجمعة غرة رجب، رحمه الله رحمة واسعة.

----------


## آل عامر

بارك الله فيكم
أذكر والعلم عند الله عدم صحة رضاع الحسن من أم سلمة رضي الله عنها
فلعل أحد الإخوة يفيدنا في ذلك

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
   لفت انتباهي هذا العنوان لأن الحسن البصري ليس مجرد علم أصبح في ذمة التاريخ بل هو أحد كبار التابعين فكان الأولى أن يقال : رجل من السلف الصالح  ونحو ذلك فكما لا يقبل أن نقول عن  رسولنا رجل من التاريخ محمد بن عبدالله صلى الله عليه وسلم لايقبل بالتبع أن نقول عن الواحد من أصحابه أومن التابعين رجل من التاريخ لأنهم نجوم يهتدى بهم وليسوا تراثا مضى  وانتهى                                                  والله أعلم

----------


## ظــاعنة

رحمه الله ، وأسبغ عليه من واسع فضله .

----------


## غزوان الحيالي ابو يوسف

( انه اخذ من عثمان بن عفان , وعلي بن ابي طالب وغيرهما من الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم ) 
 ففيها الكثير من الاقوال 
|ولعل لم يأخذ منهم شيء على الارجح الا ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما 
الراجح انه رأى علي وعثمان فقط وكان صبيا يوم خرج والداه الى البصرة

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

رحم الله هذا الإمام الجبل.

----------

